# **BREAKING NEWS** Angelina Splits Up From Brad



## Centermass (Sep 20, 2016)

And if you clicked on this, just beat your face for 2 minutes straight........


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes!  I am back in the race!!


----------



## Kheenbish (Sep 20, 2016)

Sooo...is this real or what ? I'm going need a link.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 20, 2016)

I only clicked to "hate" your post!  That said :

She wants custody all six kids...If I’m Brad Pitt, about to be 50 and newly single, and on the prowl for hot twenty-somethings, I'’m thinking...”oh no!  Not that!!!”


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 20, 2016)

I was hoping for scantily clad pictures and lewd comments.  I am disappoint.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 20, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> I was hoping for scantily clad pictures and lewd comments.  I am disappoint.



Here you go!

"Hey there cowboy.  Wanna go for a ride?"


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Here you go!
> 
> "Hey there cowboy.  Wanna go for a ride?"
> View attachment 16668



Jackass...

(Though I must say - well played, good sir.  Well played.)

ETA - didn't take you long to find that one, huh?


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2016)

Centermass said:


> And if you clicked on this, just beat your face for 2 minutes straight........



You started it...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 20, 2016)

Is she going back to Billy Bob and did she secretly keep his vial of blood? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Brill (Sep 20, 2016)

Centermass said:


> And if you clicked on this, just beat your face for 2 minutes straight........



I shit you not: my office shut done as the news was breaking on CNN.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 20, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You started it...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well........my day is now complete. 

When two actors begin a "serious" relationship, how does one know when the other is not acting?


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Yes!  I am back in the race!!


Brad is straight dude..


----------



## policemedic (Sep 20, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Brad is straight dude..



People thought Rock Hudson was straight too.  One never knows.... @Devildoc  never give up your dreams!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 20, 2016)

policemedic said:


> People thought Rock Hudson was straight too.  One never knows.... @Devildoc  never give up your dreams!



that reminds me of a Rock Hudson joke.  I cannot remember anything but the punchline being something about Jim Neighbors and a Piece of the Rock.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 20, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Brad is straight dude..



Dayum


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> that reminds me of a Rock Hudson joke.  I cannot remember anything but the punchline being something about Jim Neighbors and a Piece of the Rock.



'Do you know what Jim Neighbors and Prudential Insurance have in common?  They've both gotten a piece of The Rock.'

For those... mature enough to remember Jim Neighbors.  Or getting a "Piece of The Rock" with Prudential.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Here you go!
> 
> "Hey there cowboy.  Wanna go for a ride?"
> View attachment 16668


Somebody has to counter this, so...


----------



## Muppet (Sep 21, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Somebody has to counter this, so...



I am assuming this pic was prior to her radical per-emptive mastectomy.... Thanks nonetheless though!

M.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 21, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I am assuming this pic was prior to her radical per-emptive mastectomy.... Thanks nonetheless though!
> 
> M.


It's from 1991, if the page I got it from was correct.


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2016)

Look, we're all saddened by this, but I'm sure Brad will be okay and land on his feet.

Angelina is "leave my wife hot."


----------



## Muppet (Sep 21, 2016)

I would lock her in the basement and make her put the lotion on....

M.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 21, 2016)

CGI Angelina in _Beowulf._ She was even hot as a cartoon.


----------

